# roads open in Santa Barbara?



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I may be able to ride in Santa Barbara this weekend - are the good roads, like Gibralter, open for riding? I know the mudslides closed a bunch down, so just not sure what's now open.

Thanks!


----------

